# How did you know you could bring home another pup?



## Smy3pitas (Jan 26, 2006)

Good Morning to all!

Okay, for the past few weeks we (my family. . .dh and 3 teens







and our 7 1/2 month Sarge) have been looking at all the adoptions. Here is my question. . . for the past 9 years we have a shepherd. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE them. So does my family. Looking at all these poor, sad-eyed pups makes me want to go get them all. ( as I know all of you feel) I am just not sure about having more than one dog. How did you know you could (and family) do it? OUr Shadow







went to puppie heaven on May 26th, 08 (8yrs old) and it felt horrible. He was so part of our family. Then, because of other sad issues in our family, we went out to get another shepherd. Nothing could replace Shadow, but Sarge brought in sooooooooooooo much silliness and happiness









To make this short story long







I do not want to short change the pup. Our lives are crazy, with teens and I work 3-4 days, 5 hours a day. We have a big fenced in back yard. Summers are crzy because we have a pool. Sooooooo how did you all know you could do more than 1 dog. How did you make sure the new "pup" (I am just using pup, I was looking at all ages!!) would do okay with the kids and other pup? Can you spend time with a pup before bringing him/her home?? Also, our pup is 7 1/2 mths, if they get along right off the bat, are we then safe to assume they will get along?? 

I know this is long. . . but I just do not want to make a quick decision, and then regret it. These pups on these lists cannot have that happen to them over and over. 

Looking into some of those pups eyes is almost haunting. My family was always amazed on how our dogs eyes always told their story for the day!

Thank you for reading! Now that it is the year 2020


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to this great site! 
Maybe you could foster one for a rescue and see how it goes. The rescues are in dire need of foster homes. Shepherds do not thrive in a kennel situation. If Sarge gets along well with other dogs, a needy female may be a temporary housemate for you all. Then you can see if you really have time for two. I find having two dogs is much easier as they do keep each other occupied. I would recommend separate training times and obedience classes for bonding with you, though. Sympathies to your family in the loss of Shadow


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

When Rocky was where I wanted him with his training, behavior, off-leash reliability, etc. . . . I started looking for a 2nd dog. 

I called Austin GSD Rescue and told them I wanted to start fostering with an eye towards adopting. That gave me a way to have a 2nd dog in the house and see what it would be like without making a lifetme commitment. During the year or so I fostered, I went through A LOT with verious foster dogs, which made me realize I could definately handle one of my own. When I brought Cash home from the shelter I knew he was my last foster-- I adopted him the next day.









Hope that helps! If you have a GSD rescue within a few hundred miles of you, fostering can be a great way to find out if your ready or not, and it can be an excellent way to find your next dog!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Onyx-- we must have posted at the same time.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good questions to ask and better to think it through before you take a leap you could regret.

I like the idea of fostering for a rescue to try a second dog for a bit to see if can handle it. I have had multiples GSD's for many years and have 3 now. Of course my baby is 24 years old now too! But that was not always so. I managed 2 GSD's as a single mother so I know it can be done. Eventually in a few very short years those teens will be 20 something and on thier way to college or career and your hectic lifestyle will slow down.

Sarge is still a pup. I personally would not bring another puppy home until he is at least 2. However, an older dog might be an option for you. If you were to decide to bring another dog home I would look for a female that is over the age of 3. She will be well past puppy stage, house trained, and not so in need of tons of exercise as a puppy needs. You would have to be choosy in that she would have to be okay with the whole family, other dogs, and a busy lifestyle. But you know .... most dogs adapt well and thrive on this. 

They do keep each company. 

Good luck and welcome to you and your family.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You've come to the right place.



> Originally Posted By: Smy3pitas
> I know this is long. . . but I just do not want to make a quick decision, and then regret it.


You're already off to a great start! 
I agree that fostering would be a great idea, if you're considering rescue. That way you can try it out and see if you have enough time (and energy!) for two GSDs and see if your pup accepts having another dog in his home. If it turns out to be a perfect match and you get attached, you can always make it permanent and adopt the foster. If not, at least it's a temporary situation and you'll know where you stand.



> Originally Posted By: Smy3pitas
> Also, our pup is 7 1/2 mths, if they get along right off the bat, are we then safe to assume they will get along??


Not necessarily. Disagreements over who's 'top dog' can pop up along the way. 
I can only speak from my own experience and we've always had the situation of adding a new puppy when we already had an adult dog. We never had a problem. Our dogs took to the new pup and they were best buddies for life. It's been a different story with Gunner and Riley. We brought Riley in when Gunner was almost 5 years old. Gunner has always been great with other dogs and very gentle with young puppies and it was no different when Riley came to live with us... until Riley got to be about a year old. Gunner revoked his "puppy pass" and started to put Riley in his place. 

I have to say, though, that it was entirely my fault. We'd always had such good luck with everything just sort of falling into place with our dogs and pups that I didn't pay nearly enough attention to the dynamics going on between Gunner and Riley. I didn't notice that Riley was almost constantly posturing, trying to dominate and basically just pushing Gunner's buttons at every turn. 

All that babbling is just meant to say that you have to keep your eyes open, get to know how they interact with each other on a daily basis and you'll learn to recognize any potential triggers before they happen.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Smy3pitasAlso, our pup is 7 1/2 mths, if they get along right off the bat, are we then safe to assume they will get along??


NO. Your pups personality can change a LOT between now and adulthood. And a rescue could act one way at first,(for instance calm, sweet and non dominant.) then change as it becomes "at home" in your house. 

Personally, I would wait until the "pup" is no longer a pup. A new dog will likely take a lot of time, time that could be spent getting your current pup very well trained. Then after he is an adult, it won't be such a "big deal" if he gets a little less time and training for a while during the time you are bonding with the new dog.


----------



## Smy3pitas (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, thank you for all the thoughts. Yes, Sarge is a handful and a half. We have been going to obedience at a trainers that have been doing this for 25 years. The first few classes, Sarge was giving everyone a hard time, and the trainer looks at me and Sarge and says "ohhhhhhhhh boy do you have YOUR hands full!!" I got scared??!!! He is getting better though. Anyway, I thank you for your thoughts. I am going to keep all this in mind. I cannot tell all of you enough that foster or adopt, how awesome you all are!!! I just see all of them and want to take care of them all. I think we are going to go threw the holidays, and make sure Sarge and all of us are good, then look into fostering. Thank you. . . Michelle


----------



## Smy3pitas (Jan 26, 2006)

post deleted~double post

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

